
Debian removed encryption from bcrypt utility, calling it “a broken toy” - Iv
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700758
======
Iv
I know it is 2 years old news but I just noticed (maybe Ubuntu took longer to
import this debian modification) I have only seen bcrypt praised here, so I
thought I would put a head up.

~~~
technion
There's some confusion here, because the bcrypt algorithm people recommend, is
unrelated to this Blowfish encryption tool. The product's page suggests it is
a long dead project.

[http://bcrypt.sourceforge.net/](http://bcrypt.sourceforge.net/)

That it used ECB seems to have come up on their mailing list in 2003.

[http://sourceforge.net/p/bcrypt/mailman/message/108247/](http://sourceforge.net/p/bcrypt/mailman/message/108247/)

~~~
Iv
Thanks! That clears it up!

